# Word for the day improvident



## Josiah (Apr 10, 2015)

improvident
[im-prov-i-duh nt] 


adjective

1.not provident; lacking foresight; incautious; unwary.

2.neglecting to provide for future needs.


In the spirit my earlier word profligate, I cast another stone at the careless personality.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice word, Josiah. Thank you for stoically carrying on with your word post.


----------

